# Sample questions about NZ.



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

what type of transports are available in auckland and wellington?
Are nz people are friendly? . "Toni in Auckland" posted he had bad exp in auckland. 
what is the min money required to survive in auckland? plz post it in dollars ex: 3k$ or 4k$ 

"Toni in Auckland" mentioned is salary was not enough for him 

Thanks
Likith


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

likith_jogi said:


> what type of transports are available in auckland and wellington?
> Are nz people are friendly? . "Toni in Auckland" posted he had bad exp in auckland.
> what is the min money required to survive in auckland? plz post it in dollars ex: 3k$ or 4k$
> 
> ...


Hi Likith. Auckland and Wellington both have buses and trains. i can't comment on Wellington, but the Auckland train system is very slow and could do with expanding. See AT Public Transport - Home

I think NZ people are very friendly. Unfortunately Toni had a different experience. I think attitude helps - maybe people could tell that she was unhappy about being there. 

Toni was having difficulty surviving in Auckland on $85k. I don't know what her expectation of a standard of living was, but to me that was a high salary for a mid-20's single person to live on. Certainly my son, who is about the same age, lives a very good life (well, he enjoys it!) living in central Auckland on half of that. Draw your own conclusions!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

likith_jogi said:


> what type of transports are available in auckland and wellington?
> Are nz people are friendly? . "Toni in Auckland" posted he had bad exp in auckland.
> what is the min money required to survive in auckland? plz post it in dollars ex: 3k$ or 4k$
> 
> ...


Hi,

I can confirm Wellington has very good public transport. Extensive bus routes that serve all corners or the Wellington area.
There is also an excellent train system although the railways only serve the North of Wellington via seven services, one of which is the Overlander that links Wellington and Auckland.
There is also the cable car between Wellington CBD and Kelburn. Normally assumed to be a tourist attraction only, but does carry lots of commuters.

Yes in my experience Kiwi's are friendly. I work with many and haven't had any problems with the locals at all.

Regards,


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I have had a bad experience with the CEO of a small startup company in Auckland over a job offer. 

I have not been to New Zealand so this may just be an isolated incident. 

There are websites out there with a mission to balance the viewpoint on New Zealand (countering the overly rosy official promotional material) and you can just do a simple search on google to find those website.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks a lot topcar83 and escapedtonz for clarifying my doubts


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

civicblade said:


> ....There are websites out there with a mission to balance the viewpoint on New Zealand (countering the overly rosy official promotional material) and you can just do a simple search on google to find those website.


...If it's the forum I think you are talking about then it is anything _but _balanced. Their 'mission statement' is to slag New Zealand off! That doesn't seem very 'balanced' to me!

We try very hard to let everyone have their say - good and bad. 
What we do _not _allow is cyber bullying and personal attacks. In these circumstances we will delete posts. Other than that, and with the deletion of some that were blatant advertising, everyone's posts (good and bad) are still here


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> ...If it's the forum I think you are talking about then it is anything _but _balanced. Their 'mission statement' is to slag New Zealand off! That doesn't seem very 'balanced' to me!
> 
> We try very hard to let everyone have their say - good and bad.
> What we do _not _allow is cyber bullying and personal attacks. In these circumstances we will delete posts. Other than that, and with the deletion of some that were blatant advertising, everyone's posts (good and bad) are still here


This is very true, this is a very balanced forum. I wouldn't bother with some of the other sites.


----------



## qiubuo (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree that this is a balanced forum! There is one out there that seems to exist solely for the purpose of knocking NZ, but on the other hand on another one I felt that no one could say anything at all negative without being attacked.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree that those "websites" are biased and thrive in displaying negative feedback on New Zealand. I do not mean that they are balanced in expressing views and opinions. 

What I was trying to point out was that there are websites out there (biased) who make it a mission to counter the overly rosy picture painted by Immigration and Tourism New Zealand. 

To get a more factual view of New Zealand, the encyclopedia New Zealand website is a much better source of information about New Zealand. 

Te Ara Encyclopedia of New Zealand – Te Ara ? The Encyclopedia of New Zealand is building a comprehensive guide to our peoples, natural environment, history, culture, economy and society.




topcat83 said:


> ...If it's the forum I think you are talking about then it is anything _but _balanced. Their 'mission statement' is to slag New Zealand off! That doesn't seem very 'balanced' to me!
> 
> We try very hard to let everyone have their say - good and bad.
> What we do _not _allow is cyber bullying and personal attacks. In these circumstances we will delete posts. Other than that, and with the deletion of some that were blatant advertising, everyone's posts (good and bad) are still here


----------

